# skeeter 1/5/13



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

was wondering if anyone was going to skeeter from the portage county area to hit the ice. but doesnt like to go alone. have all my own stuff and ect..pm me let me know. thanks fm


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope ya got out! Pretty slow for the most part. Biggest fish for 3 days around 23in with maybe a couple dozen caught between a dozen guys. ALOT of dropped fish but the ice isnt good at all. A couple of us almost went through coming off monday.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Bob, thanks for the hooks, it was good seeing you again. Hopefully it wont be long til we can get back out. Bret told me it was a little scary coming off last night. Glad you guys made it off safe.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

JIG said:


> Hope ya got out! Pretty slow for the most part. Biggest fish for 3 days around 23in with maybe a couple dozen caught between a dozen guys. ALOT of dropped fish but the ice isnt good at all. A couple of us almost went through coming off monday.


yea not bad fishing id say could have been better but i wont be like my wife and complain  good fishing with ya guys! it was fun being the test dummy sat and then crossing the cracks.. felt like i was on wipeout or something lol


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol Bret ur the best test dummy ever. Like I said b4 Id follow you anywhere. You always end up on fish.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It was FUN while it LASTED!! Hope NO-ONE goes on that area now!! Good meetin ya Bret&leadcorebean!! & thanks for the fish show Bobby !! That was A NICE EYE!! but NEXT TIME IT'S my turn!!  ----->>>>>SONAR<<<<<-----


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya I hope we get to do it all over again! Minus the cracks. Glad I got too see all you again. The way you guys travel its always a good time but I hope I dont go through that again.:Banane30:


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant imagine the group of walleye guys out there fishing together... all i know is if we get some good ice after this warm up, that is the group i would want to be around... if anyone could get on the fish it would be the group you guys had out there! hopefully get some good ice... i need to jig up some walleye!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That will happen Mike,,I don't think its over yet ,,just postponed !!How you been doin on the panfish?? Is the ice still stable??I know at my house not too far from Moggy,,it's been pretty cold at night!! Near the teens every night... That should keep it tight out there... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<------


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like a wet weekend. We just dont get the artic blasts we used too. Havent really seen any lake affect either.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

last time i was at mogadore we had about 6 inches but that was tuesday... ya i really hope it gets real cold again to build up some good ice! its hard to believe we had 15 nches of ice for a month and a half at berlin 2 years ago!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I remember that Mike!! That's just before your Son was born?? That was some ice,,to drill!! I'll wish for HALF of that NOW!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

your right! my wife yells at me cause i tell her i am going to take him out on the ice with me now! but i pulled well over 100 eyes through berlin ice that year!!!! think only 1 out of 8 i caught were keepers though! still a ton of fun... first year really just concentrating on eyes and man did it pay off! didn't get out but nce last year, so i am hoping to make up for it this year!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like a"ICE DANCE" is to be in order.... Lets call Elaine,,from Sienfeld Or,, Hope that this warm spell,,rips it off,,enough to get on Berlin,,for a quick boat trip!! they should be where they were when we hit 'em through the ice,,back then??? I just want to GO FISHING!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Whats up Vince!? Elaine dance!! Good stuff there. With all this rain yesterday and tomorrow, Berlins water is goin to go way up. Can't be good for any ice growth the next week or so. Too much fluctuation, don't you think? Oh well if Berlin isn't going to happen this season I'm going to be your shadow at Skeeter. Have a bunch of numbers waiting to be fished on the south end. Can't believe I'm talking ice fishing when its 60 and spring like out right now. This weather sucks!! P.S. Jiggin fool, have to met up again and chase some wallys. Last year at Palm didn't work out so well. LOL!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

According to the USACE gage, Berlin is up 2 feet.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I hear ya Vince! if you need company in the boat let me know! Jay2k hope we get ice so we can meet up and chase some eyes!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wouldnt surprize me if Skeeter doesnt have ice still on it but itll take a good week to lock back up if the wind holds up @ night. If not Berlin hear we come!!!!!!!!:T:T


----------

